# Saints @ Panthers 1PM FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be nice if Cam would start playing out of his mother loving mind. I hate to say this, but this team needs him to start dressing in a phone booth.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Believe it or not, I think we got a decent chance in this game. I'm probably delusional, considering how awful we looked at times last week, but whatever. I actually liked a decent amount of what I saw last week, the fact that we lost to Tampa who looked like an easy matchup (on paper, last week they performed like a legit playoff team) going in was much more frustrating than and individual performances (besides Hangartner and to a lesser extent Silatolu and Gross. They ranged from subpar to awful).

Also, supposedly there's some type of sickness going around in the Panther's locker room and both Greg Hardy and Frank Kearse are questionable. I guess this means we'll see what Frank Alexander has to offer at DE and the Edwards-es will see more time on the field (only further killing DLine depth, which wasn't exactly a strong suit of this team). Disappointing since Hardy had a good game, but so did Alexander, so let's see what he can do with more snaps.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn we didn't look very good on Defense to open this game. I hope we got a bunch of scores in us today, we're going to need some points.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Terrible playcall on 4th and inches there by Chud. I definitely think going for it was the right decision, but when the defense expects your QB to run the ball on that play, you don't pussyfoot around with a delayed run by Cam. Chud tries to be overly cute at times, and yes it gets cool highlights like the Brockel TD last year, but for every good play there is an equally bad one (this turnover w/in 10 yards of the end zone).


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't understand McDermott either. He gives Sproles and Graham -- their two primary playmakers -- such huge cushions.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't know that much could make me happier than seeing our running game going like this.


----------

